# CCW decision? Sig 239 or Walther PPS



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking for a 9mm concealed carry. I think I have narrowed it down to 2 - Sig 239 or Walther pps. I really like the slim profile of the PPS, but am not sure how comfortable the narrow grip is after some range time. Any own the PPS adn can give feedback on the grip?

Any advice?


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

The PPS was too small for my medium-large hands. I had to file the mag-release 'fingers' so that they wouldn't gouge my triggerfinger...http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18858

Also, magazines are quite expensive, at least compared with prices of much-larger Glock mags, and I couldn't find the vaporware extra-capacity mag.

See also http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19416

So...more expensive than it should be, and harder to shoot. It was NOT the CC pistol for me.


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

I went with the 239. It's heavier but the PPS felt like a toy gun to me.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I like my P239 SAS Gen 2. I chose the 40 S&W. If I want to make it a 9mm I only need to purchase a drop in barrel and magazines- same also for 357.

The 239 is heavier but this helps to reduce the felt recoil. It is also very concealable with the only drawback being - to some - the single stack magazine capacity.

Great gun and fires like a champ.:smt023


----------



## DennisE (Sep 1, 2009)

239 SAS Gen2 in your favorite caliber! Handy, ergonamic, easy to shoot, hits what you aim at, repeats with great dispatch! Dennis


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own and carry either a Walther PPK/S or a Sig P230 or P232 (kinda which ever the wife doesn't grab 1st) all is .380 (9mm short).

I prefer the Sig's because of no safety to fiddle with and I put very nice Hogue grips on them and I like the looks & handling better.

Both brands of guns are way above norm - very high quality - You really can't go wrong with either.

For cold weather I carry my Kimber .45. But there's not a lot of cold weather in Texas tumbleweed

:smt1099


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

sig gets my vote since the xd sc wasnt an option


----------



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

Ended up buying the M&P 9c today. Gun fit me well and price was right as well.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

well heck that want even an option , but a great choice none the less, congrats,:smt168


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't answer the question you asked, but here is some reasoning that I have arrived at after trying a lot of different handguns and several modes of carry, that you might want to consider.

Both of the single-stacks you mention are excellent carry guns, but neither are pocket guns. That means that for best concealment, you are most likely going to end up carrying IWB or OWB. Depending on your build, and a few other individual factors, you may notice a significant difference in width, between a double-stack and a single-stack. Personally, I can't really feel very much difference. They are lighter, because they have less ammo, but that's not a very big deal with a good carry setup.

I now realize that, in nearly any situation in which I can wear a cover garment, I can carry a double-stack compact, just as easily. In fact, I often carry my full sized CZ-75B, or a 1911 clone, in a very comfortable home-made holster of my own design that allows me to tilt the grip into a vertical orientation, or an XD45 with a Clip-Draw that I can wear very comfortably, sitting, standing, or driving.

I'm just saying that you may not need to restrict yourself to a single-stack. I have a Kahr K-9 that is the same size as the Walther PPS, and although it is a quality handgun, I rarely carry it, because in any instance where I am able to conceal it, I can just as easily conceal a .45, which is my preferred self-defense weapon, or at least a double-stack 9mm.

EDIT: I missed the post where you mentioned you had already bought the M&P - good choice.


----------

